# Quietest Van



## robwat

Can I have some views on the quietest van when travelling on a typical A road.


----------



## richardjames

Merc 316 5 pot engine - normal conversation


----------



## GerryD

Certainly not ours, quiet base vehicle, noisy conversion.
Gerry


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Quietest engine, or things rattling in the back?

Only had fiat Ducato based motorhomes, and the new X250 automatic drives really well, compared with older models. Can just about have a normal conversation whilst traveling, but find we creep the radio volume up so its too loud when we stop and turn the engine off.

Suspension still a bit harsh at times, so a few rattles from the back cupboards.


----------



## DABurleigh

Murvi Morello - nothing else has as many Design & Drive Awards where this aspect is tested - on a current Mercedes base.

Dave


----------



## peejay

I'm very happy with my current van on the noise front. Hymer B504 A Class on Fiat Ducato/Alko chassis. No problems except a small creak from somewhere between the wardrobe wall and the rear garage wall. To be sorted when I get around tuit.  

Noisiest van I ever 'ad - Autosleeper Nuevo on Peugeot Boxer, dreadful thing creaked, groaned and rattled in so many places. Each time you fixed one, another would pop up somewhere else. Drove me to despair  

Pete


----------



## cabby

Of the various motorhomes we have had, 1996 Swift Royale 635 VWLT35, Autocruise Stardream Fiat Ducato 2005,Fleurette on Ducato 2007(new shape),Autocruise Mustang 2004 Iveco.1972 Commer highwayman.
Well one must also take into account the tyres and the conversion, so far the quietest has been the Fleurette on the new ducato by a mile.the most comfortable as well.
However the 3 rear wheel drives were smoother drive.
Certain road surfaces are also a factor.

cabby


----------



## Wizzo

I would expect newer vans to be better insulated from noise in the cab than older models. I have just put carpet and underlay in the cab area of my old Boxer and we can now hear each other without shouting. A very worthwhile improvement.

Has anyone noticed in general how much quieter French roads are than British ones?

JohnW


----------



## chiily

Second vote for Murvi Morello. Ours is so quiet, even on it's 2008 Fiat LWB base.


----------



## clodhopper2006

Mine's very quiet (Auto trail Tracker) though I've nothing to compare it with. Normal conversation and normal radio volume.


----------



## 96706

Ours is quite quiet (unless Mrs D gets locked in the loo while travelling ):lol: 
Well insulated so not much road noise at all.


----------



## malkay

The difference between our last van (Roller Team Graduca141) and this van (Rapido 786f) is considerable. The other van was ok but road noise was slightly invasive. This one is streets ahead, largely due to the fact that it has the Maxi chassis and 16 inch wheels. It has a much better ride as well. I would think we do, as many others do, and pack out the oven etc. when we hear a rattle from the habitation end.


----------



## maxautotrail

On the majority of the French roads ours is very quite. It's only when you get it on our British roads that things start to bang and rattle. As has already been said we tend to wrap things up when on the move and the cab is quiet enough to listen to the radio.

Keith


----------



## Grizzly

We've had a 1600cc air cooled VW and 2 Boxers and now the X250. This is the first van in which we can have a civilised conversation without raising our voices and listen to audiobooks with the volume on the same setting as we use in the car.

We've got packing down to a fine art so have no rattles from the cargo (now). 

G


----------



## hiker

Murvi Morello, 08, 3litre Ducato, even after 10,500 miles since we bought it. (Have had Autosleeper W reg Symbol & 04 Nuevo before, so both Boxer-based). The only rattles are due to hasty packing before rushing off again in it!


----------

